# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Anadrol/Oxymetholone

## PTbyJason

Chemical Name: Androstan-3-one, 17-hydroxy-2-(hydroxymethylene)-17methyl-, (5.alpha.,17.beta.)

Molecular Weight: 332.48

----------


## PTbyJason

Genepharm S.A. (No longer in production).

Oxybolone

5 mg tablets

20 tablets per box

----------


## PTbyJason

Han Burl. (South Korean)

Anadrol 50 (Oxymetholone)

----------


## PTbyJason

Han Seo (South Korean)

----------


## PTbyJason

Hemogenin

Syntex, Brazil

----------


## PTbyJason

Anapolon 50 (extremely old version).

----------


## PTbyJason

Denkall 75 mg

----------


## PTbyJason

Denkall again

----------


## PTbyJason

Various anadrol

----------


## Diesel72

Here you go...

----------


## TRIANGLE-CHOKE

The Syntex Hemogenin doesn't exist anymore. Now the only Hemogenin from Brazil is produced by Aventis. They started the production in mid 2002 and in late 2002/early 2003 they already had made some changes in the box and blister.
I'll show a picture of both.

----------


## geardup

The new ones have an emblem of a dragon on the back instead of the 50.. Both are Legit..

----------


## Topgear

Hemogenin is now made by Aventis and not Syntex in Latin America

----------


## judge_dread

50 mg 20tabs

----------


## Titan Worm

Anapolon:

----------


## ippkeith

i have ones that look just like that but there green and not pink are they real? came from british dragon.

----------


## MadRussian

Oxytone 50 SB Labs Thailand

----------


## cantona

oxymethalone 50 mg from thailand

100 tablets each box

----------

